# Noisy Hitachi drive and I can't access AAM



## lostintvland (Oct 25, 2007)

I just replaced the internal drive in my TIVO HD with a Hitachi 1tb Deskstar. Everything went fine but the drive is very noisy. I tried to edit the AAM settings before I upgraded the drive but the feature tool reported that the AAM feature was not available.
Any ideas?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lostintvland said:


> I just replaced the internal drive in my TIVO HD with a Hitachi 1tb Deskstar. Everything went fine but the drive is very noisy. I tried to edit the AAM settings before I upgraded the drive but the feature tool reported that the AAM feature was not available.
> Any ideas?


Hatachi has some software on their web sight that after you download will make a bootable CD that should work with any non USB connected Hatachi drive


----------



## lostintvland (Oct 25, 2007)

the feature toolset, that is what I tried to use. It reported that the drive did not support AAM. The only thing I can think of is the computer I tried to do this on only supports SATAI and the drive is SATA II could that be the trouble?


----------



## lostintvland (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok, I got a new Deskstar drive from Newegg today and had the same issue with it. I can not get the feature tool to allow me to change the AAM setting. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## overthetop75 (Oct 22, 2008)

lostintvland said:


> Ok, I got a new Deskstar drive from Newegg today and had the same issue with it. I can not get the feature tool to allow me to change the AAM setting. Has anyone else had this issue?


Sorry I setup 2 of these drives and both took aam with no problems. Is there anyway you can install the drive inside of the machine if you are trying it now using the usb method? Also when you select the option does it open the screen with the test button and the slider bar showing 128 to I think 256?


----------



## lostintvland (Oct 25, 2007)

I tried using a usb adapter to hook the drive up to the computer and the feature tool did not see the drive. When the drive is hooked up to the pc via sata and I try to access the AMM I get a message saying this feature is not supported, no slider bar shows up. I read somewhere that this drive has issues with the feature tool when it is connected to an older generation sata adapter. I have a cable on order to hook it up to my laptop's sata port which is newer and hopefully that will work


----------

